# Building a pole barn



## shdybrady19 (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently bought a house and the previous owner had left a good bit of telephone poles. I assumed they had every intention to building a barn and thats what I plan to do. I plan on closing it in when metal and making it a barn for my goats and horse. But I have a few questions I want to see if someone can help me out with

Do you have to have concrete footing under each pole? 

How far apart should I put the poles? 

And last do the sell a kit to make your own trusses for the roof?

Im wanting to bulding something around the size of 20x10. Something around there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 18, 2011)

Do a Google search for pole barns, there is a ton of info out there to help you from start to finish. Good luck.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Do a Google search for pole barns, there is a ton of info out there to help you from start to finish. Good luck.



That is good information.  There are many ways to build a pole barn.  I would look into a metal truss system.  
I have built several using angle iron truss and it is the easiest.

Click on this link, then gallery and you will get the idea.  You can find a local supplier for a DIY.

http://www.baileybarns.com/gallery.html


----------



## bckwzlineman (Oct 18, 2011)

you dont need concrete around your poles jus make sure you tamp the bottoms of the holes really good before you set the poles and make sure you have the poles plumb before you backfill and tamp well! if you dont have access to a hydraulic tamp jus concrete the entire depth of the hole


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 18, 2011)

I would suggest putting no crete in the bottom. Either leave it dirt or put 3-4 inches of gravel in the hole before dropping pole in for drainage. Even telephone poles will rot if they stand in water. Just a suggestion. And the others are right. There are a million ways to build a pole barn. The size you describe though can be done with 3 poles to the side, and conventional lumber and tin roof. Look for some cheap trusses on Craigslist, or your local truss plant may have some left overs, or a set no one ever claimed. If the trusses are not exactly 10 feet, just build your structure to suit truss size. You may very well end up with a pole barn twice as big as you plan on for less money.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 18, 2011)

I think you'll find telephone poles a tad overkill for that size.jmo


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 19, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> I think you'll find telephone poles a tad overkill for that size.jmo



Probably overkill, but want hurt.  Will make adding siding more of a challenge, keep walls square and plumb.

As for concrete. No footer. Just put the poles at least 3 foot  deep then plumb and pour dry sackrete around the poles.
None under the poles.  Tamp with steel rod or pipe, then pour about a 1/2 gal of water over the sackrete. This will set the top. The rest will set from ground moisture. Let sit at least 48 hours before starting construction.

The secret to a pole barn is setting the poles square at ground level and then pulling them to square and plumb at the top before setting trusses and apply roofing materials.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 19, 2011)

telephone poles seem too big and bulky to work with. 
do you have water on your property, maybe the owner was gonna bridge a stream?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i do have a creek on the property. And it will be over kill im sure but, its free. Thats the only reason why I am going this route


----------



## garnede (Oct 20, 2011)

shdybrady19 said:


> I recently bought a house and the previous owner had left a good bit of telephone poles. I assumed they had every intention to building a barn and thats what I plan to do. I plan on closing it in when metal and making it a barn for my goats and horse. But I have a few questions I want to see if someone can help me out with
> 
> Do you have to have concrete footing under each pole?
> 
> ...




10'x20' is easy.  use 6 poles each 10' apart and do a simple shed roof.  10' is east to span with dimensional lumber so no need for trusses.  Do a simple shed roof and then when you are ready to expand the barn just add 3 more poles and make a gable roof.  Then you can double your area without much work or need for rafters.

Concrete is not needed unless you plan on hanging some serious weight from the roof.  Get the poles plumb and then pack well with dirt, gravel, or sackcrete.  We built a pole barn out of phone poles and we split them in half, not needed if you have enough poles, but a good way to build more with less. 

For a simple shed roof you can use 2x10's doubled for headers and 2x8's for rafters.  Even that is more than is needed, but better to overbuild in case you need to use the barn for something different in the future.

You will need to wrap the poles in a non toxic wood because the horses will chew on wood and the poles are toxic.


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 20, 2011)

I started out with a 32x36 and have since added a 24x36 Leanto.  The first pic was taken in 2007 and last pic just about a month ago.  I did the pole barn, then saved and did the concrete, then saved and closed in the 12x32, then saved some more and added the Leanto.  The Wifey has since laid the law down and said it's time to build her a house next!  HAHAHAH

















































































































Dang, that's a lot of pics!


----------



## win280 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm tired just looking at the pics. Nice work Riverrunner.


----------

